# New to me



## norman vandyke (Nov 15, 2016)

I think this is bubinga but I'm only about 75% sure. First pics are dry, no flash. End grain is 1-1/8"x3-1/2". Closest I could get without blur. Thanks for the help. Shows awesome chatoyance that doesn't show up in the pics.

 

Next pics are dry with flash.

 

 

Next is wet without flash.

Last is wet with flash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 15, 2016)

Norm,

That's good photography but I need more end grain detail.

Yes, it looks a lot like some bubinga in the face grain because of the color and the interlocked grain (which is medium-rare in bubinga) but it isn't bubinga --- no marginal parenchyma in the end grain. This kind of thing is very easy to check on my site. When you think you have a wood ID'd, just check the end grain against my site. Won't always confirm but will frequently tell you you're on the wrong track.

It appears to have multitudinous banded parenchyma or perhaps some of it is diffuse in aggregate parenchyma --- I can't tell from those pics. Can you get a closer end grain shot?

Looks like it could be something in either the mahogany family (possibly sipo or sapele) or a Shorea Spp. but I need more detail in the end grain.

Some sipo and some sapele have the interlocked grain but I'm not remembering any in Shorea spp. right off hand.


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks @phinds ! I almost certain now that it is sapele after comparing my wood to hobithouse pictures and some more I found online. Thanks! I'll try to get some better pictures, so you can see the face and end grain better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 15, 2016)

You can use prescription eyeglasses to zoom in. Hold one lens in front of the camera lens and move it back n forth to while zooming in, to get the grain shot....

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 15, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> You can use prescription eyeglasses to zoom in. Hold one lens in front of the camera lens and move it back n forth to while zooming in, to get the grain shot....


I think I'll need to get one of those phone camera attachments for closeups. I want to be able to do it when I'm out hunting mushrooms too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 16, 2016)

norman vandyke said:


> I think I'll need to get one of those phone camera attachments for closeups. I want to be able to do it when I'm out hunting mushrooms too.



This is the one I got, works good with the macro lens, the fish eye is crap.
link


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 16, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> This is the one I got, works good with the macro lens, the fish eye is crap.
> link


Lol! You never struck me as a music video guy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 16, 2016)

bahahahahaaaa!!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 16, 2016)

try this one....lol
link


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 16, 2016)

regular phone close up...




with the macro lens....


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 16, 2016)

yikes....look at those cracks on my finger!!


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 16, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> You can use prescription eyeglasses to zoom in. Hold one lens in front of the camera lens and move it back n forth to while zooming in, to get the grain shot....



Or binoculars if you want to take pics of deer across a field.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 16, 2016)

Looks like a pretty good set and cheap! Ordering one right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palaswood (Nov 16, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 117114
> 
> with the macro lens....
> View attachment 117116



Cool! the macro lens turns your fingerprints into Quilted Maple!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

